# where to find walnut in va/east coast



## pdoubleu33 (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for a place to find quality black walnut in various thickness 4/4-6/4-8/4. I mill my own when I can, but supply is sparse. The local lumberyard has poor quality, and unreliable inventory. I'm located in central VA. Willing to drive some. DC is 1:45 hrs away (for reference ). Any thoughts or opinions are very welcome!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just picked up some more walnut that's been air dried in a barn loft for over 20 years. A fella picked it up as part of an estate sale. 2500 bd ft of it. He has 4/4, 5/4, 6/4 and 8/4 and nothing higher than $4.50 a bd ft. 
He actually prices the 5, 6 and 8 quarter all the same at $4.50. AND he deducts for knots, checks, etc. Pretty cool guy. I guess the fact that his deal with the estate was "I get any wood found in the barn loft for $900 total for anything in the loft." worked out. The 1500 bd ft of old Honduran mahogany has already more than paid back his $900 investment.

It's in Western NY state though, so probably a bit too far to drive.


----------



## pdoubleu33 (May 31, 2012)

Ahh man that sounds like a dream come true! Distance is a concern, I'm trying to find somewhere that's within 3 hours,that's not overly expensive. Thanks for the reply. If you hear of anything "my way" let me know!


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I was going to tell you about a friend of mine in North Carolina who has some nice 4/4, 20 year old, air dried black walnut, but it turns out that he is over 7 hours away from "central Virginia"!!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Check your local Craigslist. I sell some walnut, and get pretty good response from Craigslist.


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

I live in northern VA the places I know of are CP Johnson in Culpeper, Colonial Hardwoods in Springfield, Dunlap Woodcraft in Chantily, Local Wood in Berryville and Vienna Hardwoods in Vienna. CP Johnson didnt have any walnut when I was there last month, but they do get it in, Chris is a nice guy and good prices. He stocks a lot of cherry and maple too. Colonial Hardwoods has a big shop tons of exotics but are on the higher end of price. They had a slab of bubinga that was about 13 ft long 3 ft wide and a couple inches thick, I think they were asking around $10,000 for it. Dunlap and Local wood are my go to for domestics, usually have a good supply of walnut and fairly reasonable prices. Between the two is usually less than $.50 in price. Vienna is a neat little shop, right now they are running a special on s2s walnut for $3 bdft at 3/4. They also have a few exotics and again prices arent too expensive, but if its not on special its usually more than dunlap or local wood. My last run I picked up 4 bdft of bloodwood for $12 and a real nice piece of cocobolo (1bdft) for $10. only issue with Vienna is the organization or rather lack there of. It makes it hard if you were going to go for a large quantity. I usually go there if Im just looking for a few pieces or they have a good special.

I do not work for any of these places and I honestly go to where I find the best deal for the best product.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Check woodfinder.com. Just put in your zip ode and click on the search bar on the right side of the page.


----------



## pdoubleu33 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the NOVA suggestions! Ill definitely check them out. I've been a loyal Cp customer for awhile. I get all my maple and cherry from him. He rarely gets walnut though, and calls me when he does. If possible, I'd go no where else!

I took the woodfinder suggestion, and found a few leads as well. Thanks!

Anyone know of any small ,family style lumberyards?


----------



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

ML Condon in White Plains NY just north of NYC is amazing and has quality stock of just about everything. Was there last weekend and they had a new shipment of walnut.


----------



## hcmthree (Mar 28, 2010)

Check Craigslist, as I have seen a seller located west of Richmond (Powhatan) posting on there. They are actually advertising a special on walnut right now. I cannot vouch for them, and I have no affiliation with them. I actually live in Northern Virginia but am always on the lookout for deals as I travel around the state.


----------



## pdoubleu33 (May 31, 2012)

I checked that out yesterday, and actually got several numbers. I would have never thought about Craigslist, in my area there's never Lumber. Richmond (pow) is a very reasonable distance. Great contact!!


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

I live in Midlothian VA. Go to the Richmond Craigs list under materials and type in lumber. Christian sells walnut, cherry, oak, maple and a few others and has a good supply at great prices.


----------

